# Help me please...



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw him and the first name that popped into my head was Peter for Peter Falk. Or Paul, for Paul Newman. He's very cute!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought of Lucifer!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks like a Diego or Oscar to me!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well...I finally decided on Linus. My daughter is a huge fan of Peanuts so she likes the name and he actually comes to it already...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Well...I finally decided on Linus. My daughter is a huge fan of Peanuts so she likes the name and he actually comes to it already...


Sounds like a perfect fit, think it suits him too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Perfect name!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Linus is so darn cute.........

Love the pic you have behind him too.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like Linus too. Lucy won't get confused with that and Linus and Lucy have a nice ring! Keeping the theme.


----------

